# Cheap Burlap



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.dickblick.com/products/burlap-remnants/

bought 2 boxes of these recently, they had some coupons running and free shipping on $99. 

Each box that came was over 50 lbs. Did some math conversions, and each box was roughly 80 yards. Not sure if its worth it for everyone, but the pieces aka remnants in my boxes were very long pieces. Lots of colors, but that was fine with me, at 60 cents per yd or so. the coupons were pretty decent, i believe it was $15 off $100. If this isn't a decent deal, please delete this.


----------

